# 2 years bachlor, 2 years master PAR 7 required?



## saus (Aug 11, 2012)

Just to get some info before going full throtle to EOI and PAR and I am sure there will be thousands like me who are in wonderland:

I've scored total of 145 and looks like an automatic EOI selection for apply, however I feel followings may become hinderence in the overall process of immigration.

Brief:

2 years B.Sc. major in maths & physics
2 years masters degree in computer science .

Questions:
Will I get band 7 in PAR?
Will I be through to International qualification assessment later on?
Is it worth going for New Zealand Immigration with above info?

Note: Anyone can answer this, HOWEVER
I am from Pakistan and would like to get an answer from any one who has gone through this process having more or less the same specs.

Thanking you in an anticipation.


----------

